
I increased paid conversions by 2.13% by sending personalized videos - themarcthomas
https://www.loom.com/blog/welcome-video-messages-doopoll
======
Nextgrid
Maybe I'm not the target market but personally if I get an unsolicited message
and it's just text I may still read parts of it. If the message includes a
link (to a video in this case, but could be anything) I am not clicking it,
both for time reasons (I don't have time to watch your video and the
environment might not be suitable - it's an office and my headphones are away,
etc) as well as security reasons (is it really a video or is it malware and is
it going to track the fact that I clicked, letting the sender know that I am
reading their spam?).

For me this seems worse than a standard text-only message.

~~~
themarcthomas
Yeh, to be honest, it was surprising to me too.

But we're competing against a super dominant industry leader (SurveyMonkey) so
doing weird stuff that they wouldn't ever do often increases engagement.

In this case, it worked.

~~~
Nextgrid
I wonder if there’s any metrics on the “quality” of that engagement. I’d
expect the people higher up in the company (those that you want to reach)
would also have both less time to watch a video and might be less likely to
click on links in unsolicited email due to security concerns.

------
themarcthomas
Adapted an idea that Tom from Makerpad came up with for my product. Turns out,
people convert at a higher rate when receiving personalized welcome videos.

Started this in a totally unscalable way with no set format, no set email
template and sending the emails 100% manually each time, then automated away
little parts of the process.

Really looking forward to seeing how the personalized landing pages I set up
to be generated with Airtable data will perform.

